# Cold cellar lighting



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm doing some lighting for a basement reno and in the cold cellar which is all concrete, i'd like to surface mount conduit to fixtures. I would typically use standard strips with T8 or T5 bulbs and cages, but this is going to be a really nice cold room with lots of nice Italian meats!

I have heard of 120v T8 bulbs that bypass the ballast of these fixtures and I like that idea. Do you you guys have any other ideas for this lighting? Maybe some nice surface mount drive based LEDs?

I'm out of ideas. The room is 20 feet long and 6 feet wide.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Minerallac straps, 1/2" EMT, rain-tight fittings, reefer-rated fixtures, ...

Make provision for condensate drain.

Assume that it's going to get darn close to freezing every Winter.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Go LED whatever you do. T8s don't like cold, T5s have a warm-up time and also make a lot of heat. Get vapor tight fixtures that either have an integral LED array or that take bypass tubes. You will like them.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Dough (Jul 22, 2014)

Its better to go with LED. Fluorescents do not like to be cycled a lot, do not like cold, and it is older technology. 

I would use wet location (vapour tight) LED fixture. Something like this, whatever brand your supplier carries:
https://www.grainger.com/product/CREE-LED-Wet-Location-Fixture-30EL09
or http://rabdesign.ca/product/fw4led/

At 5000-6000 lumens youre looking at 400-500 lux on average which is plenty of light.

And PVC conduit.


----------



## quangtan (Jun 17, 2017)

You can choice lighting at 5000 lumens and 500 lux


----------



## photonz (Nov 2, 2017)

You should make sure you have sufficient CRI to make the meats look good!


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

V-Dough said:


> Its better to go with LED. Fluorescents do not like to be cycled a lot, do not like cold, and it is older technology.
> 
> I would use wet location (vapour tight) LED fixture. Something like this, whatever brand your supplier carries:
> https://www.grainger.com/product/CREE-LED-Wet-Location-Fixture-30EL09
> ...


I really like those Rab lights, I'm gonna have to get pricing on them this week. I will definitely do this is PVC.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

I was thinking about installing a few of these on the wall https://www.homedepot.com/p/Metalux...umens-120-277-Volt-4SLSTP4040DD-UNV/206687930

The ceiling is wet in this cold room but it's not coming through the concrete above. I believe it's just condensation built up from the basement next to it being so warm.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

NDC said:


> I was thinking about installing a few of these on the wall https://www.homedepot.com/p/Metalux...umens-120-277-Volt-4SLSTP4040DD-UNV/206687930
> 
> The ceiling is wet in this cold room but it's not coming through the concrete above. I believe it's just condensation built up from the basement next to it being so warm.


Sounds about right.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

There is a surface mounted octagon box with a keyless fixture already in the room. No rust in or on the box and the home is 20 years old. If I stay on the wall I should be good with the Eaton fixtures and EMT but if they want them on the ceiling I'll in stall the Rabs with PVC.


----------



## NDC (Jan 12, 2016)

You guys ever install a vapor tight light that doesn't have the look of those strips? Client doesn't like the industrial look, I cant blame them.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

We installed a few of these. Nicer than vapour tites but still kind of stark. About the same light as a 2 lamp T8. Paid about $150 a piece for them.
http://www.beghellicanada.com/products/luce/spada.php


----------



## WrongWire (Dec 1, 2017)

'Vandal Resistant'. So it should be able to withstand some kids who are doing things they shouldn't be doing?


----------



## max-8988 (Nov 3, 2017)

Apart from CRI, you may also consider the lighting uniformity to get the better illumination


----------

